# Line Question



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Anyone use Rio tropical outbound short? I'm relatively new to this and wondered if it would be good for Bones, etc.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*LOL*

That is a loaded question. You might want to look at some previous posts on the subject. Go to the "Search" icon at the top of this page. But I will put in my 2 cents and say I like Airflo Ridge compared to the Rio Bone that I used


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I fish Rio Outbound lines for swinging big streamers for trout and steelhead. I don't think it would be a great line for bonefish, and here's why:

Outbound is a shooting head that's integrated into running line. It's made to boom out a pile of line with minimal false casting. It isn't incredibly accurate, as a result. I'm not saying that you can't catch bones with it, but that it isn't ideal for the job. There's rarely a time bonefishing that you can't get closer than 100' from the fish. Outbound is made to shoot out 80-100'+ of line. But say you do make that long cast with an outbound. It's not going to land terribly softly, because it's a heavy line. It'll also not be accurate, and with bones you need accuracy. So pole/wade closer and cast a bonefish taper at them. You'll catch more I think.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with Boboe, The outbound has a very heavy taper so landing a small Bonefish fly softly could be a problem. I would recommend staying with the standard saltwater taper or the Bonefish taper. The longer taper will make for a better presentation.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been using this stuff for awhile.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sc...32/sizefamily~line weight;8wt/&colorFamily=01

I've never fished for bonefish, but I use it for redfish and it's a good line. I can carry more with it than with a redfish taper and it shoots nicely. I actually can cast this line further with the longer bellied bonefish taper than my short redfish taper which I would think is comparable to the outbound short.



> There's rarely a time bonefishing that you can't get closer than 100' from the fish.


Is that really true? I've heard this before, but I've also heard that people over sensationalize bonefish and that it doesn't require you to be able to drop a fly on a dinner plate at 100'


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*bonefish line*

agree with all. Not difficult to approach bones, but are nervous. Often need 12' or longer leaders, very light flies to avoid spooking them in skinny water. I like a longer taper to land softer. The outbound will work great for windy conditions and other flats fish like cuda that require long casts.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Kenny, It'll do the job


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

southpaw said:


> I've been using this stuff for awhile.
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sc...32/sizefamily~line weight;8wt/&colorFamily=01
> 
> ...


 Not really....at least 95% of the time. But wait....now everybody is using bow casting platforms for better visibility.....which means the fish can _see you too_, from farther away.....so maybe it is true. But in my day, a 70 ft. cast was sufficient most of the time. I never used a casting platform, and wouldn't ever have one on my boat...at least in the Keys....but that's just me. Sometimes in the dog days of Summer, when early morning and evening bones get up into literally 8 inches of water, a longer cast is necessary. BTW, for those conditions, a Wulff Triangle taper (44 ft. head) is the way to go IMO.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Big fan of the Royal Wulf triangle taper. Caught bones reds on it without issue.


----------

